# New scape suggestions required



## Vivian Andrew (13 Jan 2015)

Hi All,

I have made a new scape with stones and driftwood, need your suggestions on the scape


----------



## Mark Livermore (13 Jan 2015)

Looking good, i would maybe take the middle rear stone and move it in front of the right piece of wood? Or simply add another smaller stone there as it looks a little naked?

However i am not necessarily the right person to judge, i am never happy with my creations!


----------



## Vivian Andrew (13 Jan 2015)

Actually thought to cover that place with carpet plants


----------



## Dantrasy (13 Jan 2015)

I think I'd angle the big rock so you can it's side more. It looks a bit 2 dimensional atm.


----------



## Julian (13 Jan 2015)

Get rid of the wood, doesn't need to be there. Rocks look good enough by them selves.


----------



## alto (13 Jan 2015)

I like the wood, but would be inclined to integrate it into the rockscape or try softening the lines by angling it more ... of course plants can change things quite a bit but I like the hardscape to work alone too.
Of course much depends on wood/rock shapes vs tank shape & availability of scape materials.

It seems that your substrate is pretty uniform in height across the tank, I'd play with that, using rock & wood to re-enforce slopes.

It's a very nice start "as is"


----------



## TallDragon (14 Jan 2015)

I kow that it is a 2d projection of reality, that we see in the pictures, but the big long branch appears to be touching/covering the top of the big stone on the left. Is this on purpose? Do you want the branch, and whatever covers it to obscure the view of the top of the stone? 
I agree with alto that a bit more sloping of the substrate would add depth.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (15 Jan 2015)

Dantrasy said:


> I think I'd angle the big rock so you can it's side more. It looks a bit 2 dimensional atm.



Planning to angle the rock little sideways. thanks for your suggestion



Julian said:


> Get rid of the wood, doesn't need to be there. Rocks look good enough by them selves.



In my old scape i used only rocks this time i want to add driftwood, but i got only 2 driftwood which looks kind of empty so thought of adding some rocks too.



alto said:


> I like the wood, but would be inclined to integrate it into the rockscape or try softening the lines by angling it more ... of course plants can change things quite a bit but I like the hardscape to work alone too.
> Of course much depends on wood/rock shapes vs tank shape & availability of scape materials.
> 
> It seems that your substrate is pretty uniform in height across the tank, I'd play with that, using rock & wood to re-enforce slopes.
> ...



got plenty of substrate thought to make a slope at the time of setting up.



TallDragon said:


> I kow that it is a 2d projection of reality, that we see in the pictures, but the big long branch appears to be touching/covering the top of the big stone on the left. Is this on purpose? Do you want the branch, and whatever covers it to obscure the view of the top of the stone?
> I agree with alto that a bit more sloping of the substrate would add depth.



Actually i thought to cover the whole driftwood with fissidens or moss yep i want the branch to come out of the water.

Thanks all for your suggestions always used rocks so i want to add some driftwood in my new scape and thought correcting it with the plants anyhow planning to do some changes as per your suggestions once done will post a picture.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (15 Jan 2015)

Hi All,

Removed the stone and made a island like scape below is the pic



 



 

this is a rough scape planning to increase the height in middle and now i got only big stones so once i break them into small pieces will add to the scape


----------



## TallDragon (15 Jan 2015)

_big long branch appears to be touching/covering the top of the big stone on the left_

Andrew, what I meant was, If your long term plan is to submit a picture of the aquarium to a contest, then you should be aware that in the '2D projecton of reality', a.k.a. the picture, the Branch that will have fissidens, will obscure whatever nice surface the big rock on the left, has on it's top. Is this your goal. It is a nice rock, and my personal subjective opinion is that there should be a bit of 'air' between the branch and the rock --- which, in a 2D picture, would result in the branch not obscuring anything.


----------



## TallDragon (15 Jan 2015)

Vivian Andrew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Removed the stone and made a island like scape below is the pic
> 
> ...



Can't see the pictures


----------



## Vivian Andrew (15 Jan 2015)

TallDragon said:


> Can't see the pictures



have updated now


----------



## Vivian Andrew (15 Jan 2015)

TallDragon said:


> _big long branch appears to be touching/covering the top of the big stone on the left_
> 
> Andrew, what I meant was, If your long term plan is to submit a picture of the aquarium to a contest, then you should be aware that in the '2D projecton of reality', a.k.a. the picture, the Branch that will have fissidens, will obscure whatever nice surface the big rock on the left, has on it's top. Is this your goal. It is a nice rock, and my personal subjective opinion is that there should be a bit of 'air' between the branch and the rock --- which, in a 2D picture, would result in the branch not obscuring anything.



ok got it but now i changed the scape totally, and I'm not gonna submit to any contest coz I'm not that creative


----------



## TallDragon (15 Jan 2015)

Vivian, I do not know which picture hosting site you are using, 
But when I tried to open just the picture's URL, from inside our company it is blocked with this error message: _The page you are trying to browse to is categorized as "Pornography" ._
Perhaps worth switching to Flickr or something.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (15 Jan 2015)

TallDragon said:


> Vivian, I do not know which picture hosting site you are using,
> But when I tried to open just the picture's URL, from inside our company it is blocked with this error message: _The page you are trying to browse to is categorized as "Pornography" ._
> Perhaps worth switching to Flickr or something.



i use postimg.org


----------



## Vivian Andrew (15 Jan 2015)

TallDragon said:


> Vivian, I do not know which picture hosting site you are using,
> But when I tried to open just the picture's URL, from inside our company it is blocked with this error message: _The page you are trying to browse to is categorized as "Pornography" ._
> Perhaps worth switching to Flickr or something.



flickr link
https://flic.kr/p/qwuzB9


----------



## alto (15 Jan 2015)

You might play with some asymmetry (though scape may appear more symmetric in photo than real life) both in terms of left & right "sides" & angling of the actual island relative to the front glass, also play with wood re smaller pieces closer to front glass & larger (thicker branches) piece angling away

Maybe take some side & top (down) tank shops as well - depending on your lighting, you can end up with lots of shadow where you might prefer higher light (have you thought about plants yet or will you let the woodscape determine the plantscape?) 

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## Vivian Andrew (16 Jan 2015)

alto said:


> You might play with some asymmetry (though scape may appear more symmetric in photo than real life) both in terms of left & right "sides" & angling of the actual island relative to the front glass, also play with wood re smaller pieces closer to front glass & larger (thicker branches) piece angling away
> 
> Maybe take some side & top (down) tank shops as well - depending on your lighting, you can end up with lots of shadow where you might prefer higher light (have you thought about plants yet or will you let the woodscape determine the plantscape?)
> 
> What are the tank dimensions?



That is a rough scape i did yesterday gonna get some small stone to make the final scape anyhow planning to set a the tank next Saturday so till that day will try different scape like you said

Tank dimension is -  24 * 12 * 18 inch

Light - 24w x 2 T5HO

Filter - ehiem 2215 which is already running in a 3 feet tank

Plants -  HC, Dwarf hair-grass, pogostemon helfri, ferns, fissidens and some mid-ground plants(need to decide on the plant).


----------

